# Speichenspannung Messgerät



## Trekki (17. November 2012)

Da mal wieder eine Komponente von meinem Rad den Geist aufgegeben hat, brauche ich Ersatz. Diesmal ist es mein Hinterrad. Bisher habe ich die Laufräder nach Gefühl aufgebaut, würde es aber gerne mal mit einem Spannungsmesser für die Speichen machen. So einer ist recht teuer und ich habe keinen.

Nun die Frage hierzu: kann mir jemand seinen / ihren für 1-2 Wochen ausleihen? Abholen und zurückbringen durch mich ist selbstverständlich. Am liebsten in Bonn oder per Rad erreichbare Umgebung.

-trekki


----------



## Blut Svente (18. November 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Da mal wieder eine Komponente von meinem Rad den Geist aufgegeben hat, brauche ich Ersatz. Diesmal ist es mein Hinterrad. Bisher habe ich die Laufräder nach Gefühl aufgebaut, würde es aber gerne mal mit einem Spannungsmesser für die Speichen machen. So einer ist recht teuer und ich habe keinen.
> 
> Nun die Frage hierzu: kann mir jemand seinen / ihren für 1-2 Wochen ausleihen? Abholen und zurückbringen durch mich ist selbstverständlich. Am liebsten in Bonn oder per Rad erreichbare Umgebung.
> 
> -trekki



ein tensiometer hat doch jeder hier also her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (24. November 2012)

Jetzt bin ich ein jeder, die Frage hat sich also erübrigt.


----------



## Blut Svente (25. November 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich ein jeder, die Frage hat sich also erübrigt.



bestimmt das gute von DT.  Bestes P/L Verhältnis


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. November 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> ....würde es aber gerne mal mit einem Spannungsmesser für die Speichen machen. So einer *ist recht teuer* und ich habe keineni



schau mal hier...der TM-1 von Park Tool ist zur Zeit sehr günstig bei wiggle. Ich hab mir selber gerade dort einen für !! 66 !! bestellt da ich den wohl noch öfters brauchen werde:
http://www.wigglesport.de/park-tool...ark_Tools-Park_Tools_Spoke_Tension_Meter-Blue


----------



## Trekki (25. November 2012)

Den TM-1 von Wiggle habe ich gestern bekommen. Der von DT war mir doch zu teuer.

Schönes Teil. Ist zwar eine simple Mechanik mit einer Anzeige in Park-Tool Einheiten. Die Spannung kann aber mit einer Tabelle leicht in N umgerechnet werden. Um die Spanung der Speichen untereinander zu messen ist diese Hürde sogar überflüssig.


----------



## Trekki (25. November 2012)

Hier die Funktionsweise von dem TM-1

Im TM-1 ist eine Feder, die über den Hebel gespannt wird




und mit der zu messenden Speiche als Gegenfeder ins Gleichgewicht gebracht wird.




Nun wird der Spannhebel losgelassen und diese beiden Federn (die im TM-1 und die Speiche) finden die Stellung, an dem sich die beiden Federkräfte aufheben. Diese Stellung wird auf der Skala vom TM-1 angezeigt. Hier 19.5




Mit der beigefügten Tabelle und dem Wissen, welche Speiche gemessen wurde  (in meinem Beispiel: 1.7mm, rund, Stahl), kann nun die Speichenspannung bestimmt werden




Hier also 105. Diese Zahl ist die Spannung in kg confused, laut Handbuch soll man diese Zahl mit 10 Multiplizieren, um auf N zu kommen. Wahrscheinlich ist hier 9.81 gemeint ...
Also: die Speiche aus meinem Beispielfoto ist mit 1050N angezogen.

Für den Fall, daß der Speichendurchmesser nicht bekannt ist, ist noch eine Lehre beigefügt.



Für Messerspeichen muss jedoch eine Schieblehre bemüht werden.

Die Messung selbst dauert incl. einfädeln der Speiche nur wenige Sekunden. Ob die Speichen insgesamt gleichmässig gespannt sind, kann ohne diese Umrechnung gemacht werden. D.h. in 2min ist ein Laufrad gecheckt!
Natürlich sind die Speichen auf den beiden Seiten unterschiedlich gespannt, also können immer nur die Speichen einer Seite vom Laufrad vergleichen werden.

-trekki


----------



## Schildbürger (25. November 2012)

Ist das TM 1 komplett aus Metall?
Edit: Die Griffe werden aus Kunststoff sein.
Und gibt es auch die Möglichkeit es mit einer z.B. Musterspeiche zu kalibrieren?
Ich hatte schon mal überlegt es mir auch zu holen.
Danke!

Edit2: Ich habs bestellt.


----------



## Trekki (25. November 2012)

Ist alles, bis auf die beiden halbmondförmigen Griffe aus Metall. Das blaue und schwarze ist wahrscheinlich Alu, wird jedenfalls nicht von einem Magnet angezogen.
Für eine Musterspeiche bräuchtest Du auch ein Musterlaufrad. Die Speiche alleine sollte eine Spannung von 0N haben. Also: es ist keine Speiche dabei, kein DKD Kalibrierprotokoll. Nur das Gerät, Bedienungsanleitung und die Tabelle.

Gegen Wiggle kann ich nichts sagen. Die haben innerhalb von 4 Tagen geliefert.

Die Unterlage ist unser Wohnzimmertisch, der hat schon einige Jahre hinter sich


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. November 2012)

Hey Trekki,

thx---gibt dazu übrigens schon ein witziges youtube-video:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6MCAOq8YX4"]Wheel Spoke Tension Meter Park Tool TM-1 Home Bike Mechanic - YouTube[/nomedia]

...ist ja recht easy zu bedienen!

Gruß
Sven


----------

